# My First Freshener had Quads !!



## snow white (Apr 21, 2012)

My little nigerian had quads !! 3 does and a buckling.
3 days old all seem well.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:stars: :stars: Awesome! Welcome to TGS! We need pics,of course...


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow I think that girl is a keeper!!! First freshener quads and 3 does :wahoo: Congrats and yes NyGoatMom is right, we will be needing pics, it's kind of a rule around here lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow that's awesome! One of my does granddad had quads as a FF too!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh cool! Lucky Waffle! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ROFL!!! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## snow white (Apr 21, 2012)

*pictures of the quads*

We have a buckskin buckling, an intense dark chocolate doe,a frosted milk chocolate doe and my keeper the buckskin moonspotted doe.
The buck has his tongue sticking out already.
Clover seems to think that Suede exploded!


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

They are all precious and that little keeper is AWESOME!


----------

